# Winterhechte in Holland (Häfen)



## Viento (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte nächstes Jahr gerne Holland ins Visier nehmen (Spinnfischen) und damit schon im Winter starten. 

Ich nehme an das im Winter die Anlaufziele hauptsächlich Häfen sein sollten um gute Hechte fangen.

Kann mir einer Häfen in Holland empfehlen?
Muss nicht unbedingt direkt hinter der Grenze sein sondern kann auch gerne ein paar Km mehr sein.

Vispass würde ich mir Anfang Januar für das Jahr 2018 holen. 
Ist hier gegebenenfalls ein bestimmter Verein empfehlenswert der als Vereinsgewässer Häfen inne hat?


Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


Gruß:vik:


----------



## Frank aus Lev (3. November 2017)

*AW: Winterhechte in Holland (Häfen)*



Viento schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte nächstes Jahr gerne Holland ins Visier nehmen (Spinnfischen) und damit schon im Winter starten.
> 
> ...


Das ist immer ganz unterschiedlich, du darfst nicht in jedem Hafen angeln. Am besten schaust du auf dem Visplaner und suchst einen Verein der in deiner Region die Gewässer hat. Häfen sind oftmals mit extra Karten verbunden oder dürfen nicht befischt werden. Aber das sieht man alles auf dem Visplaner.


----------



## Andy1305 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Winterhechte in Holland (Häfen)*

Wie der Vorgänger schon sagt Häfen sind meistens nicht  oder mit extra Karten zu beangeln.

 Ich selber habe super Erfahrungen an den Poldern sammeln dürfen (Wilnis Heinoonsvaart) ist eine Super Empfelung!

 Petri
 :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2017)

*AW: Winterhechte in Holland (Häfen)*



Viento schrieb:


> Kann mir einer Häfen in Holland empfehlen?


Ich rate dringen davon ab, hier Häfen zu nennen.

Vor allem Häfen sind Gebiete, die gerne von vielen Anglern überrant werden. Und zwar vor allem dann, wenn diese Spots immer mehr an Bekanntheit erlangen, was bei einem bestimmten Hafen durch so manchen YouTube Promi geschehen ist. 
Und mit den ganzen Leuten, die sich um solche Häfen nun sammeln, sind auch einige schwarze Schafe dabei gewesen, die nur an ihren Fang und nicht die restlichen Menschen (und Fische) denken. 

Resultat: Die Tageskarten wurden entfernt, stärkere Kontrollen eingeführt, schärfere Regeln festgesetzt und man überlegt das ganze komplett zu verbieten.

In dem Sinne empfehle ich jeden: Nutzt den VISplanner (oder Google Maps dazu) und schaut euch damit an den Gewässern um. Zusammen findet man so schnell Häfen. Durch den VISplanner erhält man auch gleich Info darüber, ob man dort angeln darf oder ob man eine spezielle Vereinszugehörigkeit benötigt.

Wenn du dabei Hilfe brauchst, dann helfe ich gerne.
Aber Spots werde ich hier nicht nennen.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Winterhechte in Holland (Häfen)*

Mal eine ganz andere Frage dazu: Wenn das Angeln laut Visplaner in einem bestimmten Hafen erlaubt ist, darf ich dann dort überall angeln? Als auch Stege betreten und so? Handelt sich in dem Fall um einen größeren Yachthafen, ohne klassische Spundwände. Mir ist klar, dass ich nicht direkt zwischen den Booten angeln sollte.. aber um die Jahreszeit sind da auch einige Stege leer..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. November 2017)

*AW: Winterhechte in Holland (Häfen)*

Das ist eine ganz schwierige Frage, die man meist mit dem Hafenmeister klären muss. Häfen sind "meistens" öffentlich. Betrifft aber nicht die Stege. 
Oft dürfen Stege nur von bestimmten Personen (Bootsanleger oder Vereinsmitglieder) betreten werden. 
Da hilft es in der Regel nur den Hafenmeister zu fragen.

Man sollte sich grundsätzlich immer die gesonderten Regeln durchlesen. Es gibt auch Häfen, da ist das Angeln nicht vom Ufer aus erlaubt. Außer mit Sondergenehmigung vom Hafenmeister.


----------

